# Shozy PX-M1 portable amp tour



## shotgunshane

Rhapsodio and Charles were gracious in letting me start a USA tour for their Shozy PX-M1 portable amplifier and I have some spots available.  If you are an established and known head-fier, based in the USA and who has been on product tours before, please send me a PM with your interest. The only requirement is to post your impressions or link to them if you have blog or other web site, then mail to the next tour member.  It's not necessary to write a full review but of course that's welcome. Once I've received enough interest, I'll post the tour list here.

 Tour Members:
 Eke2k6
 Flysweep
 goodvibes
 Idsynchrono_24
 ardgedee
 cn11

 Product page: http://rhapsodio-cmw.com/?p=1542

 Manufacture Specifications:
Dimensions (L * W * H): 93mm * 58mm * 13mm
Built-in 4.2V 1500mAh lithium battery
 Frequency range: 10HZ-100KHZ


 Signal-to-noise ratio: 105dB


 Total Harmonic Distortion: <0.0045%


 Intermodulation Distortion: <0.0065%


 Output power: Low gain 67mW; High gain 75mW (32 Ohms)


 Low gain 9 mW; High gain 10mW (300 Ohms)


 Battery life: 100 hours


 Charging time: about 5 hours


 External power supply: 5V DC


----------



## shotgunshane

Reserved


----------



## tomscy2000

Subbed. Isn't it one of the nicest-built/looking portable amps you've seen? It's a shame I didn't get to try it out.


----------



## shotgunshane

It really is a good looking, well made enclosure. Tiny too. A matching dac would be nice. 

Added a few tour members to the first post.


----------



## shotgunshane

Some initial impressions:

Out of the box I thought it just a tad bright but after a few hours run in it seems neutral- no tip in any direction. Nice even tone. 

While it isnt as resolving as the UHA-6s, it is competitive with the Ortofon MHd-q7 and Shadow that I have. Bass impact is somewhere between the Shadow and Ortofon. 

It's a very nice sounding, tiny amp. It looks great and is pocketable. The volume knob should be fine in a pocket; it doesn't move too easy. There is channel imbalance at the lowest of volumes but that's below my lowest listening volume- it might be an issue for those that listen at extremely low volumes. 

Thumbs up so far. I like it with my TG334- plus a manufacturer rated 100 hour battery life! I'll keep it through Canlanta this weekend, then send it off to Eke. 

Still taking requests to be on the tour.


----------



## audionewbi

Any more updates please, thanks.


----------



## tomscy2000

_I felt like making a collage._​


----------



## audionewbi

The pictures look decent but the important question is how do they sound?


----------



## tomscy2000

No idea, haha... just wanted to post some pictures...


----------



## FlySweep

> Originally Posted by *tomscy2000* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> No idea, haha... just wanted to post some pictures...


 
   
  LMAO.. love it, Tom. hahaha.


----------



## shotgunshane

Sorry for the delay in updates. There is now an iem involved in the tour, the Rhapsodio RDB+ 2v1, so I've been waiting on it to arrive to send them together and work life has been crazy. 

This morning I've been using both the RSA Shadow and the Shoxy amp, along with a nano 6g and the RDB+ 2v1. The Shozy is a very nice sounding amp. The Shadow has just a bit more bass punch and sounds more upfront, in your face and brighter. The Shozy sounds more spacious and smoother with seemingly more forward projection. It's just as detailed as the Shadow with a more pleasing presentation, at least with the RDB+. I'll have to try the sm64 next. 

Since I just received the iem, it will probably be a week or so before sending off to the first tour member, so tour order may need to be reshuffled, depending on what everyone has in house and is testing themselves at the moment.


----------



## Gintaras

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Sorry for the delay in updates. There is now an iem involved in the tour, the Rhapsodio RDB+ 2v1, so I've been waiting on it to arrive to send them together and work life has been crazy.
> 
> This morning I've been using both the RSA Shadow and the Shoxy amp, along with a nano 6g and the RDB+ 2v1. The Shozy is a very nice sounding amp. The Shadow has just a bit more bass punch and sounds more upfront, in your face and brighter. The Shozy sounds more spacious and smoother with seemingly more forward projection. It's just as detailed as the Shadow with a more pleasing presentation, at least with the RDB+. I'll have to try the sm64 next.
> 
> Since I just received the iem, it will probably be a week or so before sending off to the first tour member, so tour order may need to be reshuffled, depending on what everyone has in house and is testing themselves at the moment.


 
   
  i have Shozy px1, not the slim one but cheaper normal size, i find px1 pairs very well with iPod, my daughter uses this with her iTouch and loves it, as always synergies are everything here.


----------



## shotgunshane

gintaras said:


> i have Shozy px1, not the slim one but cheaper normal size, i find px1 pairs very well with iPod, my daughter uses this with her iTouch and loves it, as always synergies are everything here.




I can imagine it's a good synergy- the laid back spaciousness of the Shozy (assuming it has a similar house sound) and the forwardness of iPods.


----------



## shotgunshane

I did some comparisons with the pico slim today using the TG334. The pico sounded more immediate and engaging; more transparent too. The pxm1 sounded smoother more laid back. For use with the TG334, I prefer the pico slim. But with the RDB+ 2v1, which already has a somewhat forward presentation, the smooth and more laid back pxm1 sounds better. 

I really like this amp. It's build is very attractive, size is very small and thin, and price is competitive. I'd place performance somewhere between the Shadow and Pico Slim.


----------



## eke2k6

I can't wait! I now have my ASG-2, so it will be great to see how the amp pairs with it, and how the RDB compares to the ASG-2.


----------



## shotgunshane

Tour list updated.


----------



## svyr

I spent about a week burning in the unit we got from Rhapsodio for review.


I really liked the way it looked, and the interconnect cable that came with it looks rather good (carbon inserts). I do have a picture...actually 3 of them, and none of them are in focus . aaanyway - shane's got a pic above.
The amp is pretty small at 93mm * 58mm * 13mm (thinner and shorter than a cowon d2 and MUCH more portable vs JDS O2)
It also comes with an i-device interconnect, which I didn't get to use but some will find useful. (the LOD looked pretty plain and you might say it's not fancy enough  ?)


I loved the gunmetal aluminum look...When you open the box it was probably the prettiest amp I've seen. Until I noticed some scratches on arrival (!). IDK, I probably wouldn't put the aluminum version in the pocket with keys or anything metal. That said - the overall build 'feel' (seemed very solid)

Like shotgun shane I noticed it had an imbalance at the lower end of the volume knob turn (I _think_ I could tell until about 11 o'clock (it starts at 8). The volume pot felt smooth and the gain switch had a nice tactile feel to it, so did all of the sockets. 


On low gain - there's no background noise, on high gain it was silent on IEMs until volumes where my ears would melt... On high gain - I've also heard some sort of feedback on the line out from one of my DACs (might be DC offset on line out from the DAC messing with the amp?)


You can't charge it and listen to it - there's distortion and noise when it charges and if it has music playing. It lasted for about 48 +-5 hours for me when burning it in, but I wasn't really measuring it scientifically  and it was above listening volumes. (I suspect if you open it, there is a small SMD or discrete passive parts + opamp based circuit and a giant battery there)


Sound-wise similar to shotgunshane's initial impressions - it didn't have the firmest bass compared to Clip+ or O2, and it was a bit too bright for my liking. - Neither GMP450, not Rhapsodio 2v1, nor GMP435s suit it very well because of that. (aside from brightness it made the high impedance GMP450 sound grainy(?) in the mids...some sort of an odd quality i can't quite put my finger on. Maybe - enough voltage - not enough current as people like to say). Likewise, didn't really like it with my Sm3x8 (maybe PX-M1 has a relatively high output impedance - I'm not sure) - it for some reason made it sound a lot dimmer than O2 and the low end turned to mush. 

I'm not a big fan when manufacturers don't quote the output impedance and then quote distortion and noise or power output separately (not x.xxx% at blah MW, but blah %, blah%, blah mw peak ouptput). 

I think it matched T-PEOS H-200 well though. I found H-200 to be a bit dim on its own. (and that has enough firm bass to accomodate).
I think it might go well with something like HD650, but I'd be cautious of buying it for that prupose until some tries it. (besides those are open headphones - so portable amp - eeeh)

Finally, at $300 I think it's a bit too premium for me considering the above (yes, pretty, yes big battery - no I don't think the circuit inside is worth it, no I haven't opened it - the star screws on it are tiny and I don't have a tiny screwdriver  ). I'd probably lean towards the beta22 mini cousin from AMB. or even O2 if not for portable use.


----------



## svyr

on a more positive note - here's more eye candy  http://www.hifidiy.net/20-11136-1.html (ps i kinda agree with what the guy there says about high gain mode and 'maybe fuzzier')


----------



## shotgunshane

RDB+ 2v1 impressions are up and contain a bit with the PX-M1 here.


----------



## shotgunshane

The RDB+ 2v1 and Shozy PX-M1 are now in route to Eke.


----------



## svyr

By the way, Charles asked to tell you guys: 
>The px-m1 needs 200hrs + run in at least...please tell others in the tour to run it in more.

The australian unit would've had nearly 200hrs by the time it left my place - not sure about the US one : )


----------



## eke2k6

Some (long overdue) impressions.
   
  I'll be the first to admit that I lack experience with portable amps. I gave up on them after not getting any improvement from my iP4 to the Fiio E11 and E6/5. 
   
  The Shozy is an exception though. The differences, while very subtle, are there. I've spent the last few days getting intimate with the Shozy's signature, and this is what I've found...
   
  For starters, the Shozy adds space between the sound cues, whereas my iP4 sound ever so slightly more congested. The midrange also seems more resolving on the Shozy, as well as adding in a better mid-treble transition.
   
  All this listening was done through the T-peos H-200.
   
  I'll be passing it along to Flysweep's more experienced ears shortly.


----------



## shotgunshane

Quote: 





eke2k6 said:


> Some (long overdue) impressions.
> 
> I'll be the first to admit that I lack experience with portable amps. I gave up on them after not getting any improvement from my iP4 to the Fiio E11 and E6/5.
> 
> ...


 
   
  Thanks eke.  I can agree with those impressions.  By the way, did something get cut off after "I've spent the last few"?


----------



## eke2k6

Quote: 





shotgunshane said:


> Thanks eke.  I can agree with those impressions.  By the way, did something get cut off after "I've spent the last few"?


 
   
  Fixed.
   
  Glad I got it right on the first try.


----------



## eke2k6

I'll be passing along the Shozy and RDB+ 2 to Flysweep on Monday.
   
  Thanks for the opportunity SGS


----------



## FlySweep

Thanks to shotgunshane for organizing the tour.
   
  Upon fetching the PX-M1 out of the box, I was immediately impressed with its appearance.  Sleek, attractive metal work.. light in weight, though it possessed a solid, substantial feel when handled.. recessed input/output connectors were firm and locked securely.. and the discrete gain toggle, while easily accessible, was positioned in a discrete manner so as to not suffer from accidental switching.  The volume knob had a nice resistance to it, as well.  I can't see anyone being perpetually afraid of accidentally knocking the knob and getting an ear full of pain.  All in all, the build quality simply oozes class and attention to detail.
   
  I'd like to see the rear plate have the same beveled edge as the front plate.  If this amp was hastily shoved (rear-side down) into a tight jean or breast pocket, I could see it catching & tearing some thin fabric lining.  A metal volume knob would made the appearance a 10/10 in my book.  The (replaceable) plastic knob it sports now is serviceable, but it detracts from the wonderful metal casework and sharp design of the rest of the amp.  The volume knob is also off color from the body of the amp.  These are pretty nitpicky observations.. but considering the price of the amp, I place a little more importance on them.
   
  There is some volume imbalance at the lowest areas of the pot.  A notable issue I experienced was a quick, dramatic rise in the volume at the small area where channel imbalance gives way to (even) channel balance.  When the channels do balance out, low volume listening is possible.. but it's at a level that's slightly above my desired low volume listening level.  I doubt this will be a problem for most others and it's difficult to accurately assess if this will be an issues for everyone due to variables in phone sensitivity & personal listening preferences.
   
  In terms of sound.. I found the PX-M1 to be quite neutral and transparent.  Sonically, it was similar to my Meier QuickStep in that it was smooth, neutral, and spacious.  The PX-M1 possessed a well proportioned soundstage.. I felt it was slightly deeper than it was wide, with above average height.  Frequency extension was good, as well.  Bass was tight, punchy, and well controlled.  The midrange had a nice spacious presentation that wasn't forward or recessed.. again, it was accurate, clean, and detailed.  Treble was crisp, extended, and possessed nice extension.
   
  While it compared quite favorably to the Quickstep in overall performance, I found the Quickstep to be the sonically advanced amp by all counts.  The Quickstep's discrete volume pot is wonderfully clean and perfectly balanced.. even at very low volumes.  The Shozy's pot is more jagged and less precise, in comparison.  While the Shozy amp has very good resolving ability, I found the the Quickstep to be a tier above as it presents the "leading edges" & inner detail of notes with better clarity and resolution than the PX-M1.  The QS enjoyed a larger, even better proportioned soundstage (in all directions) which lead to a more expansive, realistic listening experience; couple this with the QS' superior imaging ability, I find spatial cues are more precisely placed and their locale can be identified with less effort.  The Quickstep offers distinguishably better control through the bass, midrange, and treble, as well.
   
  All this being said, the (sonic & technical) differences between the two amps aren't _vastly_ far apart.  The QS simply sounded a bit more refined & articulate to my ears.  Still, I came away impressed with the  PX-M1 as it offers a solid value at it's asking price.  Kudos to Rhapsodio for creating a physically, functionally, & sonically attractive amp.
   
  I will be shipping the RDB-2v1 & Shozy amp to goodvibes by early next week.


----------



## goodvibes

Just had my listen and I agree with most of the above. Found the amp VG but not quite as resolved or rythmic as the best. Love the size and simple function. I didn't find it bright or ringy at all though the top had some sparkle but not in a emphatic or harsh way and added a bit of needed life. Bass could have been more defined but I didn't find it an issue in passive listening. Perspective seems right and it's plenty open enough though not quite black between notes. Should be an upgrade to most DAPs and probably all with a LO without bringing any baggage to the party.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's a good little amp.
   
  I'm obviously not a reviewer. My listens and reviews are both short and sweet since other aspects like charge etc have been covered. Thanks for the listen.


----------



## audionewbi

Just wanted to say that if anyone wants to buy the Australian shozy amp tour it is for sale for 100 USD not including postage. Please PM me if anyone interested.


----------



## goodvibes

I say that's a VG buy for somebody.


----------

